# Halfmoon Marble Spawn Log- A1



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

My conditioning will finish on Sunday and I decided to start the spawn log a bit earlier than I had originially planned. I am breeding two HM marble bettas, the female (Merle) who was purchased from Cajunamy (forum member) and the male (Smudge) purchased from Aquabid.

Smudge





















Merle























With it being so close to the release date I am trying not to disturb them, water changes and feeding is the only interaction I am doing with them currently, come Sunday, the male will be released into the breeding tank, and the female will be placed into the hurricane glass (I will take more pictures then)


The breeding tank:























The breeding tank currently houses 1 snail, Hornwort, Anarchis, and a moss ball.... I have more plants coming in the mail next week but they will not be used for the breeding tank.

I have already established live cultures for fry, my BBS have not yet come into the mail yet, they should be here Monday or Tuesday.

The live cultures I have currently (other than insofuria)

Microworms (2 containers), Walter Worms (2 containers), and Banana Worms (2 containers)













I also have Vinegar Eels set up












And Hikari First Bites


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like you're all ready to go. Best of luck, hope your bettas cooperate, they are BTW.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks good. Best of luck.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> Looks like you're all ready to go. Best of luck, hope your bettas cooperate, they are BTW.


 
Thank you!!!!
Im really nervous XD


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

indjo said:


> Looks good. Best of luck.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

You look very prepared! Merle is so cute. Best of luck!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Badjer said:


> You look very prepared! Merle is so cute. Best of luck!


 
Im hoping I am!!!! and she is much cuter in person!!! Thank you!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Somehow my message got cut off, I meant to say: they are beautiful BTW!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> Somehow my message got cut off, I meant to say: they are beautiful BTW!


 
I was wondering what that ment, lol, thank you!!! I LOVE marbles


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're going to make beautiful babies.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Smudge looks like he's got alot more yellow now. ^^

Best of luck, beautiful pair.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Bambi said:


> Smudge looks like he's got alot more yellow now. ^^
> 
> Best of luck, beautiful pair.


He does  
Im excited on the result this spawn will lead to... fingers crossed everything goes will (typing up an update now)


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

These babies are going to be some lookers! Good luck with the pair. Checking back on the daily


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Feb. 06, 2012

Smudge is now loose in the spawning tank with Merle in the Hurrican jar, while Smudge is showing obvious interest in breeding, Merle, who for the first few minutes of intro (through the jar) did show signs, is now facing the other way when he comes near, he is now turning most of his focus to working on his bubble nest.... Im hoping to see some interest on her part, she has yet to bar up but Smudge is still trying to wind her over.... fingers crossed that all goes well... I took pictures this morning but I have yet to load them up... WAY to tired right now....


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> Feb. 06, 2012
> 
> Smudge is now loose in the spawning tank with Merle in the Hurrican jar, while Smudge is showing obvious interest in breeding, Merle, who for the first few minutes of intro (through the jar) did show signs, is now facing the other way when he comes near, he is now turning most of his focus to working on his bubble nest.... Im hoping to see some interest on her part, she has yet to bar up but Smudge is still trying to wind her over.... fingers crossed that all goes well... I took pictures this morning but I have yet to load them up... WAY to tired right now....


It brings joy to me to see a responsible breeder on the forum. I can tell from you being so prepared!

The pair is very pretty and since they are both marbles, they will definitely have some very unique colors from this spawn. Smudge will be one to really create the odd balls. You may even see the red take it's toll on a few if not many of the fry. I'm excited for this spawn and can't wait to see the different color variations. They look like the perfect pair. Kind of looking like a sibling pair.

It's good that Smudge is already starting a nest. It bugs me when my males don't start a nest even though they don't need a nest in order for you to release the female. I am sure that Merle will eventually warm up to Smudge.

Good luck.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> It brings joy to me to see a responsible breeder on the forum. I can tell from you being so prepared!
> 
> The pair is very pretty and since they are both marbles, they will definitely have some very unique colors from this spawn. Smudge will be one to really create the odd balls. You may even see the red take it's toll on a few if not many of the fry. I'm excited for this spawn and can't wait to see the different color variations. They look like the perfect pair. Kind of looking like a sibling pair.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!!! I've been really nervous about setting this up, but Im pleased on how hard Smudge is trying... Merle is truly being a girl... I have caught her a few times watching Smudge work on the bubble nest.... not sure if she knows what to think yet, lol

Merle actually has orange in her background and most of Smudges brothers have had more purple than red... def. going to get some interesting colors in this one!!!!

Smudge actually usually has really weak nest.... his bubbles are usually small and he doesnt tend to them much, but he is actually making a decent one this time with pretty big bubbles... he's def. taking his time! lol, he is trying to impress Merle... he has started wiggling under his nest... SO cute, lol

Thank you!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> Thank you!!! I've been really nervous about setting this up, but Im pleased on how hard Smudge is trying... Merle is truly being a girl... I have caught her a few times watching Smudge work on the bubble nest.... not sure if she knows what to think yet, lol
> 
> Merle actually has orange in her background and most of Smudges brothers have had more purple than red... def. going to get some interesting colors in this one!!!!
> 
> ...


Wow orange. Well then you should definitely expect some amazing colors and patterns.

Well once males see females, they tend to work harder on their nests and flare with wider spreads to display for her. You know that are trying to "impress" the females to get a mate. Though they don't know that they are in a controlled environment and their natural instincts are kicking in. Usually males build nests Because they get excited. Whether they see another male and want to show him whos boss or they are contempt, and most of the time when they see a female. They will make more of an effort than usual. I have much experience with this because many of my divided males used to make bubble nests all the time and when in the breeding tank, they dicided to make it bigger and larger bubbles. I usually get the males that make their nests thick. It's easier for the eggs to be placed.

What you are witnessing is my favorite part of breeding bettas. It's what I like to call the "Betta Dance." When they wiggle back and forth in an S pattern but stay in one spot. I also love to see them clamp and release their caudal fins. Oth sexes do this and I think it looks really cool.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

These are super pretty fish!!!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

What a busy day....
Everything has jumped forward a lot faster than I expected... leaving me behind on writing this spawn... as I type.... Merle and Smudge are collecting eggs and putting them in the nest... and what a funny pair.... they are constantly pushing each other out of the way to pick up eggs.... very eager parents....
Im going to finish up the spawn log according to how everything has gone (it may seem a bit wierd at first)


*Feb. 07 2012*
*(7 am)*
I released Merle from the hurrican jar.... immediatly, Smudge began to try to get her under the nest... she went under looked at his nest.. then swam away... this went on until I left for class around 8am



Looking at the nest...























Smudge wiggling under the nest




































*Feb. 07 2012*
*(11 am)*
I come back from class and check on the pair... it looks like Merle is actually helping Smudge on the nest (blowing bubbles).... they seem to make an effort to spawn but both end up continuing blowing bubbles... I leave to make lunch



*Feb 07 2012*
*(11:30am)*
I return and they are spawning... NO eggas are falling though... its obvious they are not having must sucess on the "correct way" and most of the time Smudge is ending up "shocked" and sinking to the bottom... leaving Merle irritated.... all of their nipped fins have come from this (Im guesing frustration on not doing it correctly?) Merle is finally left "shocked" at the top... when she comes to, she immediatly swims to the bottom... but still no eggs.... this continues....


*Feb. 07 2012*
*(12pm)*
First sucessful spawn with eggs (only 3 though)
Merle is the one to collect the eggs... they continue to have sucessful spawn from this point on with each leading to eggs... though there only seems to be a couple eggs all of which Merle collects (if they fall from the nest, Smudge is putting them back)


*Feb. 07 2012*
*(1pm)*
Largest drop of eggs... more than 10 at least... and now both are collecting eggs with a vigor!!!


































































































Ooops!!! XD


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like they are finally getting it. Congratulations!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you!!!
They are STILL spawning... they are still having trouble with some of the embraces so only one out of every five embraces results in any eggs... but they haven't given up.. and there have been a few more times where Smudge has "frozen" and sunk to the bottom after and embrace... Merle is getting a bit annoyed with that, lol


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I finally got pictures of eggs!!!
:-D

Smudge collecting eggs :-D











All of the eggs are clumped up in one little area... there are three on the other side of the nest (Smudge is starting up a new clump)


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

*Feb. 07 2012*
*(3:40pm)*

Smudge has chased Merle from the nest and she was staying at the other end of the tank, I dipped a betta cup in near her and she swam right in, she is now in QT, has been fed and has clean water, Smudge is moving some of the eggs around and all seems to be going well, Spawn Tank is holding out at 82 degrees


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I knew they would finally come around to it. They seem like a really good quality pair! The next generation isn't a stubborn one that decides not to spawn.

I love taking pictures of the embrace!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you both!!!!

Heres a quick update... not exactly good news... but not 100% bad either

*Feb. 8th 2012*
*8am*
Woke up this morning and went to check on Smudge... he is extremelly bloated :-/
I thought he had eaten all of the eggs, but while MOST of the eggs are gone, he has moved a good chunk to the other side of the buble nest... not sure if he has just gone through and eaten bad ones... or if he has decided to be an egg eater
I have been watching him for about 30 mins and he seems to be keeping up with the eggs, outting them in his mouth, spitting them out, then putting them back in the nest.....


Smudge's fat tummy :-/





















The eggs on the other side of the nest












*Feb. 8th 2012*
*10am*
He is now in the process of moving the eggs again, this time it looks like he is going to be using two different locations (smae nest, two sides of it)


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope all he ate were bad eggs. He seems to be a good father so far.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Well...
Came home to a not so good outcome...

*Feb. 8th 2012*
*12pm*
While I was gone my BF let the dogs in my "fish" room while I was at class... my pitbull, Chai, likes to press her nose to the tanks and watch the fish... which is why my room has been a no dogs allowed for the last few weeks... and now Smudge is even fatter... I can't tell how many eggs are in the nest, but they have all been moved back together and clumped up in one section... I made the decision to remove Smudge and let things work from there... I am going to start reconditioning the pair in a few days depending on how everything goes with the remaining eggs.... also putting some money into a baby gate so this doesnt happen again :-(


This is whats left....


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That looks like it could still have up to 25 eggs in the nest. They are just getting the hang of breeding.

*REMEMBER*: Make sure you are not stressing the fish by putting them to spawn in just a couple of eggs. This second time (current spawn) you mentioned that there were just a few of eggs for a lot of the times they embraced, this could be because she is stressed or that she hasnt had a chance to develope more eggs even though females have eggs all the time. From the pictures It looks like she contributed a whole lot with many eggs even though they were not a bunch each time.

The solution would be to give her a whole week of reconditioning or more because of how many eggs she has managed to give. Since there were many eggs that she released, give her that week or more to develop more eggs and then introduce them again.

Good luck. Just take it slow and you should have fry in no time if you don't get it this time around.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

You still have eggs, you may still get some fry. Hang in there.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> That looks like it could still have up to 25 eggs in the nest. They are just getting the hang of breeding.
> 
> *REMEMBER*: Make sure you are not stressing the fish by putting them to spawn in just a couple of eggs. This second time (current spawn) you mentioned that there were just a few of eggs for a lot of the times they embraced, this could be because she is stressed or that she hasnt had a chance to develope more eggs even though females have eggs all the time. From the pictures It looks like she contributed a whole lot with many eggs even though they were not a bunch each time.
> 
> ...


 

The most of the embraces resulted in 2-3 eggs, toward the end, when Smudge was having an easier time embracing (and not stunning hisself) I did count 20 eggs in one of the last few embraces

If I re-spawn them, I will probably give them 2-3 weeks of conditioning again

They both did a good job through the process, Smudge got jumpy toward the end though, I have been counting 22 eggs in the nest currently, but Smudge stacked a lot of them so I can't be 100% sure, for a first spawn, if any of these hatch I will consider it a success, raise these fry and give mom and dad a break

Merle has been doing really well, she has not been enjoying QT and has been vigorisly trying to get out of the QT container... she has a small tear in her anal fin and a missing scale, but it looks like Smudge had the brunt of the damage (torn fins, no missing scales) he is currently in QT sulking, he has built a small bubble nest and is looking over that...


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> You still have eggs, you may still get some fry. Hang in there.


 
Fingers are crossed... and I am, I have some updated pictures of the eggs... they SHOULD start hatching tomorrow evening at the latest... temp. of the tank has held at 83 and everything is set up and waiting for babies!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

*Feb. 8th 2012*
*7pm*

The eggs are now solo in the tank, Im expecting them to hatch tomorrow if this was a sucess... fingers crossed that all goes well and I see babies soon...























And the Solo egg...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> The most of the embraces resulted in 2-3 eggs, toward the end, when Smudge was having an easier time embracing (and not stunning hisself) I did count 20 eggs in one of the last few embraces
> 
> If I re-spawn them, I will probably give them 2-3 weeks of conditioning again
> 
> ...


Awe it looks like Smudge is missing his fry. I like how you explain their behaviors. It sounds really cute and I can't help but smile. 

Anyway, that's good. If you are planning to breed the pair again to wait a couple weeks. However many eggs there are, there will be tons of color variations!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Awe it looks like Smudge is missing his fry. I like how you explain their behaviors. It sounds really cute and I can't help but smile.
> 
> Anyway, that's good. If you are planning to breed the pair again to wait a couple weeks. However many eggs there are, there will be tons of color variations!


He is... Im getting ready to do an update and I feel REALLY guilty so check it out :-(

After what I just found out I am DEF. going to be spawning them again, but not until these fry get a little bigger (thats right.... fry, not eggs!)


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

*Feb. 8th 2012*
*10:30pm*

Im feeling SUPER guilty... Im not 100% sure yet... but I think there is a fungus on the majority of the eggs.... all hope is not lost... I have at LEAST 3 fry bobbing about.... Im posting under the emergancy section to get help with the fungus thing... Im not sure what to do right now.... Smudge is no longer under the nest to take care of the bad eggs... and I don't want to disrupt my fry and Im not sure if there are some good eggs still in the "fuzzy" ones.... Im reasonably certain that the fry that hatched were in a different cluster of eggs (they are farther off then the ones that are looking fuzzy).... Im keeping an eye on it for now, no classes tomorrow so 24-7 watch.... 


Fry one and two





















And lonely little fry number three


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

And as to prove me wrong more... while checking in ont the babies... I saw something fall... from outside of Smudges nest... Smudge hid a few eggs... I have spotted two more fry outside of the "main nest"

And here is fry number 4 (fry number 5 is at an akward angle :-( no pictures of him/her)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

You should not feel guilty. You are attempting new breeders which is some cases can be very tricky and quite frustrating. Don't beat yourself up about this.

Fungus is an annoying little bugger that (if left untreated) can be the hardest thing to get rid or. Glad that you found it pretty early! I have never had this happen so I wouldn't know what to tell you about that.

On the other hand...YAY FRY!!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Now just hopefully I can figure out how to get the icky eggs out before they cause any damage...
a few of the icky eggs fell on the bottom of the tank and I used a turkey baster and got them out with out desturbing the fry or the nest.... they are in a floating jar so I can make sure no babies got in by accident.... there are about 6 more of the icky eggs left in the nest... no clue how to get them out without disturbing my few fry :-(


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would say to wait it out. If OFL is online contact her and ask. Sorry I cant be more helpful.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Its okay.... Im going to try to contact her and a few other people who breed.... thank you though


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

UPDATE
*Feb. 9th 2012*
*12pm*

On the reccomendation of a member, I decided to "trash" this spawn, thinking it a loss with only 5 fry and the tank full of fungis eggs, I removed the lid that the nest had been, as I began removing the eggs, I made the decision to let Smudge back into the tank to help remove the fry while I sucked up the rest of the icky eggs with the turket baster.... an hour later I return to the room to check on him to find him picking up fry and putting them back in the nest....
I've decided to let him do his thing and let nature take its course for these miracle babies














The awesome dad (you can barely see one of the fry in the right hand corner... he has an other in his mouth)























Again... you can see on fry in the right hand corner... faintly... he has two more the tossed out right after this picture


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I am so glad Smudge decided to be a good dad! There still may be more than you think. Best of luck. *Sending lucky vibes your way*


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you tpocicat.... one of the fry that I saw earlier has a bent spine, I went ahead and culled him/her and now Smudge has moved the two other fry to the back of the tank... he is working on a new nest in the front though so Im hoping he will move them back so I can keep an eye on them....


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

*Feb. 9th*
*11pm*
Merle is doing great, the tear in her fin has regrowth and she is once again fat, she seems to of had a great jump back from the spawn so over the weekend I will be rearranging the sorority and making plans to place her back in...
Smudge is proving to be a great dad, Im happy to say that he has moved the babies back to the front of the tank after creating a beautiful and thick nest, he is kept busy tossing fry back in the nest, I do not have a def, count of the number as I only have seen two fall at any given period and I suspect he may still be keeping a few in the back of the tank (not putting all of his eggs in one basket XD)
Def. impressed with his come back as a dad after my oops rooky mistake... 

Its hard to get a picture of them now as now as soon as they fall from the nest Smudge is shoving them back in a piling bubbles on them XD over protective daddy












Im falling!!!!!













going to throw a baby in the nest... naughty kids XD













view of the nest and dad... catching a runaway, lol












and... Daddy and ME!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love seeing your pictures. The whole log seems very warm and comfortable. Especially when reading the dated updates. I probably will do the same. You write it like its a diary.Just make a dated update. To me it seems more organized.

The pictures are really nice and I can't get enough of Smudge.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

love their colors. That's the kind of marble i hope to get into someday.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I love seeing your pictures. The whole log seems very warm and comfortable. Especially when reading the dated updates. I probably will do the same. You write it like its a diary.Just make a dated update. To me it seems more organized.
> 
> The pictures are really nice and I can't get enough of Smudge.


 
Aw  thank you!!
I wasn't originially planning to update like this, but my spawn just seemed to happen SO fast and so much was going on that the constant updates were the only way to really keep it all organized.... not to mention I like the idea of people having "background" on bettas they purchase... I won't be selling any from this spawn as all have homes (plus some :-/) my next one or the one after I will be though.... def. a spawn with this pair...
He has turned out GORGEOUS, I was bidding on a green lace brother of his but the breeder emailed me to say he had started having issues so he would not be for sale (he was one of the early jar ones and is having SBD issues), she did offer that I could purchase another of his brothers with a sister... and I AM tempted, lol, she has a similar looking boy to Smudge I have had my eye on <3

ANYWAY...
XD getting ready to post a very... interesting update... trying to get pictures in order


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

EvilVOG said:


> love their colors. That's the kind of marble i hope to get into someday.


 
Thank you  and good luck  Im looking for a few more marbles so I can continue breeding marbles....


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

*Feb. 9th *
*1:46pm*
This update is a bit late.... but I had a very interesting experiance....

As I stated earlier, I had been planning to cull this spawn thinking it a failure... I released Smudge back into the tank thinking he would eat some of the fry and I began using a turkey baser to suck up the eggs with fungus that had fallen to the ground (plus some poop from Smudge), since I was culling the spawn I simply put this stuff and water into an empty glass jar inbetween my sorority and the spawn tank.... well... once I realized that Smudge was not eating the fry, but instead caring for them and eating the eggs I had missed... I began sifting through the jar of ickiness with little hope since I had sucked the water and dumped it carelessly into an empty jar with no heat...
Well... a little fry was in it... and he/she was alive
I used a medicine dropper to remove him/her, as soon as I put the medcine dropper into the spawn tank Smudge came over, as soon as I released the little guy, Smudge grabbed him and shoved him in the nest... at first the fry kept falling but Smudged kept picking him up and tossing him back in... 5 minutes later (yes, I timed it), the little fry was holding his own and swimming up if he fell <3 
and I got some decent pictures of him before Smudge decided to move him deeper into the nest


"little dude"























"Little dude" with Daddy watching over him (Im entering this photo in the photo contest)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This is such a neat story!! I nominate Smudge for daddy of the year. lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@LittleBettas: How are the fry?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love Little Dude! What a wonderful story of survival.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Sadly, shorty after the fry were suppoced to be free swimming, they all disapeered.... I have NO clue what happened to them (snail cleaned up? or daddy ate them?) but since there was only 5 fry (if that) in the spawn I knew the chances of loosing the entire spawn were strong


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry. The same thing happened to me when I tried a much anticipated marble sibling spawn.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Gah, the whole thing has been a big heartbreak.... Smudge has been sitting under his bubble nest for the last few days acting like there are still eggs there, occasionaly checking the bottom.... Im going to try to move him to another room in a different tank with lots of live plants (he is next to the sorority right now... and while Merle can't SEE him, she hangs out right next to where he's at...)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> Sadly, shorty after the fry were suppoced to be free swimming, they all disapeered.... I have NO clue what happened to them (snail cleaned up? or daddy ate them?) but since there was only 5 fry (if that) in the spawn I knew the chances of loosing the entire spawn were strong


Many know how you feel! I for one have recently experienced this as well. Draco decided to wait until all the fry were hatched to eat them all. It is very disappointing I have to add. Also very discouraging, but I will never give up breeding bettas, (Maybe I will give up on that pair, but other than that bettas are my life!) I get less than 5 or 6 hours of sleep at night because of this forum.

I'm always waiting for a new betta or something for bettas in the mail or trying to get a ton at a LPS. This addiction is so time consuming and for me...somewhat unhealthy LOL.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no!! I'm so sorry!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

It happens, a lot. Even the pros lose spawns sometimes--especially when it comes to new breeders(the fish I mean)

Don't lose hope. You got some amazing practice and learned that Smudge can be an awesome dad! Maybe the eggs were simply not fertilized well and he was eating the bad ones. Maybe the fry that survived were weak to begin with--It's nearly impossible to have a 0 percent death rate on a spawn, when fish have so many babies, some fail to thrive. That may have been what happened.

Don't take it too rough. You did your best and came super prepared. You know have experience and knowledge you couldn't have had without going through this. Arm yourself with that experience and go forth into future breeding and fish care.  You can rock it!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you all 
Today (actually about an hour ago) was the first time I could get Smudge away from his nest... he has been sitting under an empty nest since the eighth.... he hasn't eaten since then (not even the remaining rotten eggs, I had to siphon them out), he has completely ignored me, whether I was rearranging the tank, removing plants, or even removing him, he has refused to eat... I knew that dads could get "depressed" after removed from their fry... but watching him sit under an empty nest and stare at it like he was waiting, I had to feel bad... he truly will be a great dad, I have learned a lot from this experiance yes.... but Smudge has also begun to build AMAZING nest....
and even more interesting..... I have caught Merle building minnie nests in the sorority.... has anyone else had this?


(Cells dieing, I'll try to post pictures tomorrow....)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> Thank you all
> Today (actually about an hour ago) was the first time I could get Smudge away from his nest... he has been sitting under an empty nest since the eighth.... he hasn't eaten since then (not even the remaining rotten eggs, I had to siphon them out), he has completely ignored me, whether I was rearranging the tank, removing plants, or even removing him, he has refused to eat... I knew that dads could get "depressed" after removed from their fry... but watching him sit under an empty nest and stare at it like he was waiting, I had to feel bad... he truly will be a great dad, I have learned a lot from this experiance yes.... but Smudge has also begun to build AMAZING nest....
> and even more interesting..... I have caught Merle building minnie nests in the sorority.... has anyone else had this?
> 
> ...


If you can catch a video of her doing this I would love to see proof that female bettas can build nests.

I usually am not the see it to believe it kind of person, but I have never been able to see female "on tape" blow a bubblenest so therefor I dont believe it is exactly that she is building one.

I heard multiple experiences, but it just doesnt go right in my head...Would you be able to get a video possibly?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sorry it didn't work out this time, but you should have much better luck next time. Consider this a practice run for your bettas.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> If you can catch a video of her doing this I would love to see proof that female bettas can build nests.
> 
> I usually am not the see it to believe it kind of person, but I have never been able to see female "on tape" blow a bubblenest so therefor I dont believe it is exactly that she is building one.
> 
> I heard multiple experiences, but it just doesnt go right in my head...Would you be able to get a video possibly?


Sadly, with my new phone, I CAN get a video, but I have no way of posting it, emailing, or texting it to somoene :-( my next big purchase will be a bigger card for my phone (I can't even get the spawning pictures I took of the pair off the phone)


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Can your phone send emails? You can attach pictures into the emails and check them online


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> Sadly, with my new phone, I CAN get a video, but I have no way of posting it, emailing, or texting it to somoene :-( my next big purchase will be a bigger card for my phone (I can't even get the spawning pictures I took of the pair off the phone)


What kind of phone do you have? If it is an android you can download photobucket or youtube and upload it there.

Also I think you can get an adapter and put your memory card in there and put it in a laptop.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

My daughter's BF has an adapter that he uses to load pics from my camera and phone onto the computer for me.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

purplemuffin said:


> Can your phone send emails? You can attach pictures into the emails and check them online


It can send emails, but no matter what I do, how short I make the video (I tried a 1 sec vid) it says the video is to long to email


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> What kind of phone do you have? If it is an android you can download photobucket or youtube and upload it there.
> 
> Also I think you can get an adapter and put your memory card in there and put it in a laptop.


It's an android, but its a Virgin Moble knock off kind.... I've tried downloading it on youtube, it comes up as an error after every download (Imma take it in when I get a chance to see if this is an error with just my phone)
I'll have to look and see if there is an adapter for sell at their website...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> It's an android, but its a Virgin Moble knock off kind.... I've tried downloading it on youtube, it comes up as an error after every download (Imma take it in when I get a chance to see if this is an error with just my phone)
> I'll have to look and see if there is an adapter for sell at their website...


Hopefully soon so you can find a way to get them on here


----------

